# Suggestions for glow in the dark spraypaint?



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi. I'm going to do a Pepper's ghost in one of our front windows. I'd be using a similar set-up to what Raven Manor uses (see the attached link), with the biggest difference being I want the ghost to more gradually fade away when the blacklight switches off. 
http://www.ravenmanor.com/projects/peppersghost.html

I considered a revolving varying density shade around the blacklight, but opted to just switch off the light and use a phosphorescent paint instead of a fluorescent paint - to keep things more simple. Gave it a dry run last night using a manequin head sprayed with Krylon Glowz paint, and it worked really well reflected off of a sheet of shrink wrap storm window plastic, and faded away when the blacklight was turned off.

But, and here's the question part, what other glow in the dark spraypaint options are there besides Krylon that people have used and liked? The Krylon was good, but if there is a more intense green color that doesn't break the bank, I'd be interested in trying it out. I'd also like to stick with a spray-on option if possible, since I think I'll have a better chance of getting a more uniform glow. I probably could get an airbrush if it really gave me some better options. Any suggestions?


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

Hmmm, no responses - either _everyone _uses Krylon Glowz or nobody uses glow in the dark paint. I guess I'll print out some Hobby Lobby coupons and start buying more Krylon Glowz paint.

WildFire has some glow in the dark paint as well as their more popular fluorescent paints, but not much info on it and no spray-on. I found one maker of glow in the dark paint called Kryptaglow that is probably _too _good (won't fade out fast enough after I kill the blacklight), and is definitely more than I want to spend (about $105 for a quart kit - they no longer make a spray can version). But man it looks good.
http://www.krypta-glow.com/paints.html


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

I use a spray paint called Clearneon. It goes on clear so that you don't see it in regular light but will show up in black light.


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks R. Lamb. I'd seen Clearneon at blacklight.com, but wasn't sure if it was just UV reactive like a fluorescent paint, or if it actually still glowed when the lights are turned out? I'm after the fading glow a phosphorescent paint has, so the ghost will more slowly fade out of sight.

A couple other paints I'm looking at for hand painting the eyes (which I think can glow a little longer than the rest of the ghost for a nice effect) are from Glownation (http://glonation.com/pigmented-glow-paint.html) and Glowinc (http://glowinc.com/SearchResult.aspx?CategoryID=11)

The Krylon Glowz has an okay green color that lasts long enough for my needs and runs about $5 for a 6 ounce spray can (with the 40% off Hobby Lobby coupon).


----------

